# Walnut open stair w/ 4 tread winder, and refurnished newl and hand rail



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys, I just wanted to share one of the latest projects. I just got it done today, it is all walnut\. I refurnished the newl and hand rail. I heard the home was built back in 1896, but the house burned down last year and here we are. The stair turned out nice. They at least wanted to save the handrail. They wanted one original piece from the existing stair. It was desinged for a different run and rise, but a tweek here and there, some craftsmanship, and luck it came together.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd say thats about as beautiful as it could possibly be, awesome work. Robbie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

More craftsmanship than luck I would suspect.

Great work, Ron


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome Job! How many man hours are in the project? Any new tips or tricks you discovered ?


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

Fantastic job!:yes4:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

working hours in the field about 80, and 60 in the shop. and yes i did learned one or two tricks, to be honest i learn something new everyday


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Only a Master Craftsman could build this! Fantastic job


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks ah, i've been doing this for way too long, i started doing custom stairs when i got out of high school. you know the more you put your skills to work the better you get.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

As always Ron.. simply outstanding craftsmanship...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The stairs look great, Ron.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks guys, I am just the stair guy.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It took an awesome eye to pull that together, Ron.. Nice work!!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I built a railing for an open hall/stairwell in my last home. It came out very well, but it was quite a project and I gained a lot of appreciation for the guys who do it every day. I would never begin to attempt the stairway that you just built, especially after doing the one for myself. You did an incredible job on it.

Charley


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ron, your ability & vision, Or I would call it a gift, as few amount of craftsman have the knack, drive nor the desire to build that stair case. It all speakes for it self in your project.

My background was in one of the fasets of construction trades, once while working on this building, building floors as per tendenance requirements, in this high rise. An insurance co. bought the top 5 floors. In the top two they consulted the origional architect/engineer and knocked a hole threw the ajointing floor/ceiling slab, and created a 5' winding stair case out of this beautiful high gloss finished imported wood I could never identify. Slab green emeral marble on ether side, with cove indirect lighting above .


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Very few people could duplicate what you have achieved. A very high degree of craftsmanship. Be proud .... you have earned it.

Lee


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Ron,
Phenomenal work as always. 
Truly in a different class than even the most accomplished craftsmen.


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

I would love to work a week or 2 with you. Beautiful job.


----------



## MaxCohen (Jun 13, 2011)

Outstanding work


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

01stairguy said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to share one of the latest projects. I just got it done today, it is all walnut\. I refurnished the newl and hand rail. I heard the home was built back in 1896, but the house burned down last year and here we are. The stair turned out nice. They at least wanted to save the handrail. They wanted one original piece from the existing stair. It was desinged for a different run and rise, but a tweek here and there, some craftsmanship, and luck it came together.


Very vice staircase!! Congratulations on the fine craftsmanship. I hope you're young enough to continue this type of work for many years and bring fine workmanship to the public.


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

Man that is some nice work. I enjoy doing stairs myself and can appreciate thework you put in it. Great Job.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ron,

I love that newel post and the triangular decorative accent trim
I guess it's the craftsman coming out in you.
Great Job!


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

great work !!!
Beautiful design !!


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

outstanding craftsmanship
How do you run the stringer when turning the corner??


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------

